# A vote call for nomination  of the best Dutch Veteran initiative 2013



## Faaren (13 May 2013)

I’m a Dutch Veteran and I'm in a working group of veterans, of all missions, to enthousiasm and motivate bring them in this time together, each in their own way and time desired. As Veterans we know that this is not easy, but all initiatives are welcome. Zwolle (my Town) has been nominated by the Dutch Foundation for Rural Veterans with their initiative to spend a day of 'art, culture and fun for all Veterans'. I am aware that Canades veterans have warm feelings for Dutch Veterans, therefore I hope You will supporting this call by supporting this initiative by your vote? Because this is an Dutch website, a short explanation of the procedure: after the link on the website below, you can choose our initiative vote (*stem*)'' Cultural Veterans Zwolle '(on the leftside), after your vote, there will be a request for your e-mailadres (do not worry, this is to confirm your vote). Thanks for your support.  You can vote on:  http://www.veteranendag.nl/veteraneninitiatief/


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 May 2013)

Why isnt the union take care of this ? You guys still are unionized right ?


----------



## Faaren (14 May 2013)

Thanks for your post. The Dutch Government has a formal policy Veterans, but leaves most initiatives over to local foundations and associations. This of course the money. Therefore our local foundation organizes in cooperation with the municipality this initiative. We also hope to win to earn a price that we can use for subsequent activities. So you can understand that we still hope that a lot of people will vote for our initiative.


----------



## Rheostatic (14 May 2013)

Here's the translated page.


----------



## Faaren (15 May 2013)

Thank you for the translation. We are now in a decisive phase and hope that there are veterans among you who want to vote. On behalf of our bar for foundations thank you.


----------

